# Legal resources from NatGamble



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, and I'm so sorry for my long absence from the boards.  As you've probably seen from the article on the homepage, I've started my own law firm - Gamble and Ghevaert LLP - which is the first specialist fertility law practice in the UK.

I just wanted to point you lovely ladies in the direction of our lesbian couples pages (at www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/Lesbian-couples/4/) which I thought some of you would find useful.  There is loads of information there about the new Act, rights of non-birth mothers, known donation, clinic donation etc etc and it's all bang up to date. 

Do let me know if you have any feedback or think of anything I haven't covered which ought to be included.

Happy reading and it's good to be back!  

Natalie
[email protected]


/links


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Fantastic news! Wishing you loads of luck with your own firm. It's fantastic to have a company specialising in fertility law, and having dedicated pages to lesbian couples on the website. I'm sure you will be busy! Your website looks great, will read it thoroughly when I have time to fully digest!
All the best, B x


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll echo that, the website looks ace! Loads of luck with new firm

Caz xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome back Nat hope your new firm takes off really well which im sure it will


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks all - it's so good to be back.  I feel like I've been in a black hole for three months!!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Welcome back Natalie & congratulations on your fantastic venture!! Great to hear from you again!
Your website is marvellous, really informative & easy to navigate around. The extra links are ideally placed for readers wanting more info on a particular subject.

Please allow me to check that I've understood something about known donors correctly... if we use a KD & we're in a CP, can DW & myself actually both be named as legal parents on a child's birth certificate? When I looked up the new act on the HFEA website a few weeks ago, it said only if a child was conceived through a clinic. We drew up an signed agreement between the three of us, stating (amongst other things!) that our donor does not want any parental responsibilities & that DW & myself will share full parenting of any children. I'd be really grateful if you could clarify this point about birth certificates for us.

Many, many thanks & good luck with the new firm. You're gonna be soooooooo busy!  

Lottie


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Natalie,

Welcome back - congratulations on your new company   we were a bit gutted when we heard you'd left as we were looking to use your services in the near future regarding our future family   Good to know where we can find you now! 


Hope all is going well - off to look at your website now


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

LottieMaz said:


> Please allow me to check that I've understood something about known donors correctly... if we use a KD & we're in a CP, can DW & myself actually both be named as legal parents on a child's birth certificate? When I looked up the new act on the HFEA website a few weeks ago, it said only if a child was conceived through a clinic. We drew up an signed agreement between the three of us, stating (amongst other things!) that our donor does not want any parental responsibilities & that DW & myself will share full parenting of any children. I'd be really grateful if you could clarify this point about birth certificates for us.


Hi Lottie

Yes, that's right, provided that you are civil partners, conceive after 6 April 2009 and conceive by 'artificial insemination'. If you conceive at a clinic the last criteria is dead easy to prove - if you conceive at home, it's a bit less clear that you did conceive artificially rather than through intercourse. We've yet to see how fussy registrars will be about this when you go to register your child's birth. For safety (and to protect against any possible future dispute over the facts with your donor) I'd recommend signing up some paperwork between you as to the circumstances of conception, ready to show the registrar.

Natalie
[email protected]ndghevaert.com


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations on starting up your new firm Natalie, the website is really marvellously clear and easy to use. Lots of great information on there. 
Perhaps this might spur us on to actually sorting out our legal stuff re: Toby


----------

